# Colnago frame ID needed.



## kerms333 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just stripped this frame after finding it in a market in London. I'm struggling to find the model name as there is nothing to go on printed anywhere on the frame. 
The tubing is Columbus Brain Custom and from looking around RBR it looks like a mid 90's team Wordperfect paintjob.
Any suggestions from the resident experts?


----------



## EhGiOeS (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi
just ran across your post looking for something else. I'm pretty sur what you have is a C95. They were made for three years 85,96 and 97. Called C95,C96, and C97. I have one very like yours in red. The frame set brings
around $ 600.00. Hope this helpd Ed


----------



## kerms333 (Mar 20, 2011)

*C96*

I had come to the conclusion that it was a 96 Superissimo as i'd found a few similar colour schemes on various threads. The C96's I have seen have different forks, mine has the straight precisa. Who knows?? I've has it fully restored and added a 9 speed Chorus groupset, just missing a set of Mavic ceramic rims.


----------

